# Empower chiller charges for IMPZ-Lago Vista C



## owaiskhalid_28 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey All,

Im going to sign a contract this week for a studio in Lago Visa Building in IMPZ.
*1.My only concern is that what would be the Empower chiller charges????????*
I also met a guy living near by the area and he told me that he has not opted for empower and will be buying a portable ac ?(maybe a tower fan??)
*Is it also possible to not opt for the empower charges?as i will need to pay a AED 2000 deposit*.

The rent is realitively low as i have done a good research,
The studio is 33K/yr and Im working in Jebel Ali Free zone.

Would be thankful for any helpful advise.


----------

